# DDR2 and AM3



## WojtasRed (Apr 14, 2009)

Is DDR2 compatible with AM3 mobos?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 14, 2009)

no


----------



## sfp1987 (Apr 14, 2009)

Didn't they say that the AM3 motherboards would support both DDR2 and DDR3? 
Atleast the processors(Phenom II) have both DDR2 and DDR3 integrated mem controllers.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2009)

AM3 processor + AM2 motherboard with DDR2 slots = works
AM3 processor + AM3 motherboard with DDR3 and DDR2 slots = works with either of the memory types
AM2/AM2+ processor + AM3 motherboard with DDR3 and DDR2 slots = works with the DDR2 slots
AM2/AM2+ processor + AM3 motherboard with DDR3 slots = will not work.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

i have Asus m3a78-cm .... possible of AM3 and am2 plus ddr2 memory ..it work in both case.


----------



## Sonido (Apr 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> AM3 processor + AM2 motherboard with DDR2 slots = works
> AM3 processor + AM3 motherboard with DDR3 and DDR2 slots = works with either of the memory types
> AM2/AM2+ processor + AM3 motherboard with DDR3 and DDR2 slots = works with the DDR2 slots
> AM2/AM2+ processor + AM2 motherboard with DDR3 slots = will not work.



AM2 CPU's will not work in AM3 mobos.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2009)

Sonido said:


> AM2 CPU's will not work in AM3 mobos.



With DDR2 slots, yes they will. Several companies are readying combo boards with both DDR3 and DDR2 slots.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=L8sWyNMUTe1HHyAc&templete=2#

my motherboard am2+ and it can support all am processors on the market even the highest end Phenom quad core.


----------



## Sonido (Apr 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> With DDR2 slots, yes they will. Several companies are readying combo boards with both DDR3 and DDR2 slots.



The AM3 socket has a slightly different pin count. AM2 CPUs will not work.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

what is a fuckin AM3 ??? i mean all quad cores are AM2 . ..


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2009)

Sonido said:


> The AM3 socket has a slightly different pin count. AM2 CPUs will not work.



The CPU has the pin count difference, not the socket. AM3 CPUs have 938 pins, while AM2/AM2+ have 940. The AM3 socket has all 940 connections.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

ok but why producing am3 when am2 alrerady have quadcores?


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 14, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> ok but why producing am3 when am2 alrerady have quadcores?



AM3 for DDR3. And question was, can we put our old DDR2 into AM3 board. Phenom II has a better results on AM3, that`s why I wanna change AM2+ to AM3 and I want to put my old ram into new mobo.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 14, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> ok but why producing am3 when am2 alrerady have quadcores?



Because AM3 brought DDR3 to the table. AM2 doesn't have quads anyway. AM2+ does, but only original Phenoms and 1 Phenom II.

All the upcoming Quads will be AM3.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 14, 2009)

I heard there are AM3 mobos with DDR2 and DDR3 slots. Is that true?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 14, 2009)

More than likely. Probably from Asrock, they love their combo boards


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/?87587







Look, it even supports AM2/AM2+ processors.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok guys go up and follow the link of my motherboard. My motherboard can put am2 am2+ also am3 processor but support only maximum of 8gigs ddr2 1066mhz. si i could have a new phenom quadcore am3 on that motherboard. if you dont believe me look on the cpu support page.

They just upgraded the bios coupkle od days ago and heres the new maximum processor i can put on my motherboard..
Phenom IIX4 955 (HDZ955FBK4DGI),3.2GHz,125W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

so i supposed i choosed a motherfuckin good board for extreme gaming ...up to 8 gigs 1066 mhz , able to have 12 usb ports, 6 sata2 ports, am3 5000mt/s processors, HD-DVD onboard on display port.gigabit lan , 8.1 channels sound


all of that for 125$ lol


----------



## Darknova (Apr 14, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> Ok guys go up and follow the link of my motherboard. My motherboard can put am2 am2+ also am3 processor but support only maximum of 8gigs ddr2 1066mhz. si i could have a new phenom quadcore am3 on that motherboard. if you dont believe me look on the cpu support page.
> 
> They just upgraded the bios coupkle od days ago and heres the new maximum processor i can put on my motherboard..
> Phenom IIX4 955 (HDZ955FBK4DGI),3.2GHz,125W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core



Yeah, but you can't run an AM2/AM2+ CPU on an AM3 DDR3 board 

My motherboard is an AM2+ 790GX which runs AM3 CPUs (it is running a Phenom II X3 720BE AM3 right now).


----------

